# What's everyone feeding their Vizsla?



## Kasey71209

Hi everyone! I was just wondering what people are feeding their Vizsla? I've read somewhere (before I got my Vizsla) that they excel on a natural diet and since we were already feeding our first dog California Natural we thought great we don't have to switch anything! ...Howeverrrr..when we brought him to the vet and told the technician what we are feeding him (you know because they're always asking every time you go lol) she gave us the "EH OH" then at the end of the visit proceeded to stick a crap load of Iams samples and coupons in the bag ... I was under the impression that California Natural was great dog food.. ???.Does someone know something I don't!? lol


----------



## Crazy Kian

Not sure what to tell you, but I did alot of research on this site and asked a few fellow V owners in my neck of the woods and decided to change our 6 month old's food.

Have you been through this thread and checked out the link, it's quite informative.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,364.0.html

Good luck.


----------



## gunnr

Kasey

Your food is fine. I'm guessing that the Vet sells the Iams Vet line of foods,a nd is just giving you the coupons at the request/contractural obligation of Iams. 
Our vet pushes Science Diet.


----------



## tgrove

you have to realize that vets are just like doctors, they often push the line the get paid to push. Try telling a vet that you feed raw, and see the reaction you get. 

IMO raw is the best for my and my V


----------



## linkkm

Our vet pushes Science Diet too, but from the majority of reviews I've read online I found that Science Diet is one of the lower rated foods. We told her that we were feeding Nico Orijen and they looked at us like they had never heard of the brand. I agree with tgrove - I think vets are swayed towards certain brands because the manufacturers push them.


----------



## tgrove

of coarse they are, my uncle works as a vet tech and they get kick backs from the manufacturers of the food. 

the best thing is to do a little research and establish goals for you and your pet

example: Save money? Easy to feed? Is my V allergic? (mine was)


----------



## cynwagon

We listen to what our breeder tells us, not the vet. Obviously the Breeder is going to know more about their specific breed and family lineage ... we already have our guy on adult food (at 4 months) just on Purina Pro Choice ... I think it all depends! I've been told if you aren't having your dog hunt then you don't need the high enery food


----------



## that_girl

Cynwagon - Purina is not a good food. It's full of tons of fillers that dogs don't digest. It's made with cheap ingredients which is why it's a cheaper food to buy.

I feed my dogs Wellness. No grains, artifical flavors, or animal by-products.


----------



## Crazy Kian

We just switched to a Canadian brand food. All natural and fresh ingredients. Orijen puppy food. Now, we had Kian on what the breeder fed the litter and that was a Purina Puppy chow Optimum start and he just got sick of it. He wouldn't eat it anymore.
Now the only problem we are having now is that this new food is packed with protein and it shows :-X ..... he is very gassy, he can clear out a room in no time ;D


----------



## madaboutvizslas

There's no way my V would eat "biscuits only" morning, noon and night whatever brand they were. And who could blame her. We mix it up with rice, vegetables, and the green leafy ones. Not to mention raw venison and chickens. Try to limit the beef. Also throw in a few bones for entertainment.

The only time she would get biscuits only was if I was out tramping/hunting for a few days. And then only if we didn't shoot something.


----------



## linkkm

Crazy Kian - Nico has the same problem with gas...definitely must be the food. He has moments where he rips one and then leaves the room himself because he can't stand it!


----------



## Crazy Kian

linkkm said:


> Crazy Kian - Nico has the same problem with gas...definitely must be the food. He has moments where he rips one and then leaves the room himself because he can't stand it!


Link... too funny.. 
Kian will just let it go and just sit there and wonder why me and my girlfriend are gagging and turning green in the face ;D
It's got to get better :-\


----------



## 1notenough

i had them on solid gold wolf king but it wasnt good for riley so i switched back to taste of the wild.we are back to solid poop again.I guess good food dosent always get you great results.


----------



## stevie-j

Sam started out on Chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul - thinking of switching to the large breed formula. I am also considering going to Munester all natural for puppies, mothers and athletes. The chicken soup seems to run through her pretty fast - I've only had her for a month so I may give is tome time before switching.


----------



## Lisa

We went through a few different kinds of food before we found one that resulted in solid poo. The ones with the higher protien were the worst. We settled on "Now Puppy" which has been great for Catan. When he's a bit older we'll try for some variety. We also give him lots of bones from the butcher to chew and dried chicken for treats.


----------



## Vlicked

We feed Taste of the Wild. Packed full of veg in addition to the meat. We were on Pro Plan when Loki was a pup. And we never fed puppy food. Always adult. Puppy food is not really needed IMO.

Another food we like is Inova EVO. But very high in protein which is supposed to be good for these active dogs. 

Just be sure meat is the first ingredient listed. I also prefer grain-free, but that's just me.


----------



## 1notenough

I second taste of the wild.It seems to be a good food.My boys were on it for a while I decided to switch up just for a change for them.I switched to solid gold...Riley had problems with the solidity of his bowl movements so after giving this food a good 6 to 8 weeks I switched back to taste of the wild.Everything is back to normal.If anyone has this problem with their dog dont dispair just keep looking and you will find the right food..BY the way his brother Duke did just fine on solid gold wolf king.Both of them also did just fine on the blue buffalo.


----------

